# guinea pig heat cycle?



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

feel a bit silly asking about this as i work at thew centre i adopted them from!!
I have 2 unspayed girl pigs and a nuetered boy who live very happily together.
My housemate has recently adopted 2 unnuetered boys from the centre.All of our guineas live indoors,in our own rooms and have runs in the garden.
There is about an 18ft gap between the 2 runs,and the guineas have never come into contact with each other.
My girls have been very noisy at night,squeaking and humping my boy and his 2 males have been fighting(not litter mates)
could his 2 boys be fighting because they can smell my 2 girls and are my gilrs frustrated because they can smell unnuetered males?
mine aren`t fighting with the boy,but are chasing him and they kept me awake last night squeaking


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

The simple answer is yes ... the introduction into home of two entire male guinea pigs is very likely causing this situation  

They might settle given time, but the fact that the two entire males fighting is worrying, if it continues, it would be kinder to separate them. 

Keep the pair and group as far apart as you can, you might have to put them out in runs at separate times. Don't let them run around in areas where all have access, for scent issue.
Always wash hands after handling and touching the others.
Keep doors shut so they can't smell or hear each other so well.

I would suggest neutering the males. It isn't a cure all and may ultimately make no difference, but it might help ... Might not 

Female guineas come into season approximately ever 16 days or so.


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

You need to ensure that the entire males are well away from your females as they will make them fight. Also ensure that the males are handled before the females and not the other way around.

DAP devices can be useful in calming down entire males but castration will not help aggression in male guinea pigs unlike with other rodents.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

if you have females in the smelling distance of boars that are uneutered its likely yes the cause of there bickering etc and it genearally is made worse if there unrealated Your have to be careful as gpigs can cause quite a bit of damage to each other if they choose to. . Its competition as to whos top boar for mating. Even my two girls use to live with my neutered male use to have odd periods where they use to chase each other and he would do the same. Warning sighs can be very loud teeth chattering and raise hair on back and neck they also can just lunge and bite each other. id keep them well away if poss im another room. . Its common behaviour...my male doesnt tend to case the gilrs so much now as hes 5 so a golden oldy.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

indoors they are in seperate rooms.but our rooms are next door to each other.
my roomate is ot the most hospitable person,we only have a small shared garden(we live onsite at the rescue)
all i hear him doing is shouting at his 2 for fighting,and he has been complaning to other staff memebers that he`s fed up of them fighting.He`s only had them 3 weeks.
He doesn`t put his out in their run everyday like i do,i have put my run as far away as i can.
He is away for a month now(he`s taken his pigs with him)so i cant talk to him till he gets back.
mine aren`t fighting but my male is being pestered by the girls.


----------

